# shortage WD Caviar Blue 1TB in mumbai !!



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 30, 2014)

there is shortage in supply of WD Caviar Blue 1TB in mumbai market...

any idea?? why?
when it will back available in stock?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 30, 2014)

You can get online: Buy Western Digital 1 TB Desktop SATA Hard Drive (WD10EZEX) @ % Discount | Snapdeal


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jul 1, 2014)

ha.. ha... even they dont have it ... 
this is the exactly same product i had ordered 20 days back @ snapdeal , when i could not find it @ lamington road, mumbai.
they sent me WD Green .. and that too 3 times after returning ...


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jul 10, 2014)

finally got the WD Blue 1 TB from a dealer from Lamington road, Mumbai @ Rs 3600.
Import Date : March 2014


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 10, 2014)

congrats


----------

